# USAF Para Rescue



## Vipassana (Jan 13, 2013)

I noticed that in the MOS Para rescue in the Air Force, you can get your Medic license after you finish the Para Rescue schooling. 

Now my question is:

If someone goes through with it and gets their paramedic that way, how is the transition to civilian EMS in the United States?


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 13, 2013)

Before you close out of this, use "search", there's a lot there as well as answers you get now.

I didn't know you could do that. I keep hearing about how civilian EMSAs do not recognize military experience or MOS or specialty codes, I presumed that was the case with this.

PJ will make you another person, civilian paramedic might seem a little , say, underwhelming.
Also, right now I heard they are going only with prior combat experience? I may certainly be wrong, I'm not in their loop anymore.


----------



## Vipassana (Jan 13, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Before you close out of this, use "search", there's a lot there as well as answers you get now.
> 
> I didn't know you could do that. I keep hearing about how civilian EMSAs do not recognize military experience or MOS or specialty codes, I presumed that was the case with this.
> 
> ...



I have spoken with current ff/medics and they also said that if someone comes back from the military that they will see the fire service as a joke almost.

I understand that PJ is an incredibly tough MOS to get into that takes lots of physical and mental strength, but If I get the opportunity, I'd like to at least try out. 

What is the prior combat experience that you have heard about? New enlistments can't go for PJ?


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 13, 2013)

A couple of our forum participants said that. I know my old unit (129th Rescue) was deployed early and scattered (embedded) in multiple areas for Gulf War II and were in the fighting area pretty darn quickly, not much time to spool up to that.

The fliers didn't go to Gulf War I BTW, just us medical support weenies.


----------



## Vipassana (Jan 13, 2013)

Interesting stuff. I will have to look into it more.


----------

